# The Marcato Shepherd Crew in action!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

With some cameos by Keechak's Aussies! These photos were taken when I went home to visit Wisconsin last month. All photos were taken by Keechak ^_^

Let's start with Mirada!

Head shot of Mirada with a lovely painting effect









Another. I think it's just beautiful.









Mogwai in front of the pond









She says, "Hello!"









I see you, Jolly Ball! I'm gonna getcha!









Om nom nom nom!









I hope nobody's gonna steal my ball!









I think I'll just put it away for safe keeping









Whoops. Went the wrong way









A nice easy trot across the yard


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

THE BALL!!!!









I got you, ball!









The tongue in this photo is just ludicrous









And we're on to Mahler!

He's continuing the weird faces with great style









Run, puppy! RUN!









Mahler's gettin' his stalk on









Lark felt she should join him in stalking Hawkeye









He was a pointer in a past life









This photo doesn't say much









But this one does. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Derp x 2









Funny lookin' GSD, no?









Lark has annexed the Jolly Ball









Mahler charms her with many kisses. He's quite the ladies man.









The hills come alive!









When someone throws his ball









Wacky ears are wacky









Don't begrudge me my ball









I love my ball









Look at that little sable butt! He's going to fetch....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You guessed it. His ball.









He couldn't possibly look any more like his dad than he does right here.









I dare anybody to tell me this is not a beautiful puppy









Put away the snaggle tooth, bucko









Such a fabulous face. Well worth the wait









A beautiful portrait taken by Erin









Mahler next to his future working harness









I think this puppy is beautiful...in case y'all didn't hear me before









Look! It's a Mouse!

Hey, Straussdog! Look this way!









Too much, bud.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ain't no dog that loves a Jolly Ball like Mouse does









He's pretty sure it's the best thing ever









I'm pretty sure that he's the best thing ever









Thanks for viewing


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

beautiful kids, there......maybe next time we can meet....i'm in WI, too.....would love to meet those pups in "person"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, Tir! I was only home for a week and was sooooooooooooooo busy! I'm lucky (and grateful) I got to hang out with Keechak as much as I did! I missed her so much!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ALL the "Shepherds" in one spot, who could ask for more!?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nobody that I know


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Couple new pics 

Here's Mahler with his dad!









And a new stack pick of him at 6.5 months. He'll be 7 months in 4 days!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful pictures and commentary. Such beautiful dogs. If you're ever at a show in eastern PA, I'd love to see them in person.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes! Come to PA! Kabota loves to stare at GSDs (don't ask me), we'd both be in heaven! (Although we should probably search my husband before you leave. He wants to steal Mahler so bad, I'm surprised he isn't driving cross country right now.)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I will be in Philadelphia (Oaks) in November with my crew


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I saw you in passing??? Did you attend the Harrisburg show back in April????


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I did! I had this guy with me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all looking good Xeph, How's wesson doing btw?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't WAIT for Oaks and to finally meet the Butterbean


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I will be in Philadelphia (Oaks) in November with my crew


Cool! That's really nearby. I wonder if Finkie_Mom will be there.

I don't sound like a stalker, do I? I'm not.



Finkie_Mom said:


> I can't WAIT for Oaks and to finally meet the Butterbean


Oops, replied before I read everything. I have to put this on my calendar.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh your dogs are a German Shepherd lover's eye candy, I love them all! Mahler is so beautiful, appearance wise I think he's everything I want in a GSD <333 What kind of lines is he from?


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Xeph said:


> I did! I had this guy with me.


I tbought I recognized you...
lol but wasn't sure... Is that Strauss???? He is gorgeous, as are all of your dogs. Do you mind my asking what services your pup provides?? And is he owner trained or through and organization?? The reason I ask is because I am in search of a pup to begin training as a replacement balance assist/emotional support animal. My first and only one thusfar was/is owner trained by me but has over the past 2 years delevoped some issues that are making it difficult
for me to continue working her. She seems to much prefer the homebody, couch potato life.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No, that's not Strauss (though he was there). Finkie Mom should be in Philly. We room together 

Strauss is a mobility dog, owner trained. Mahler is working lines and will take over for Strauss in two years


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson is doing well and will be returning to me this spring for conditioning. She will be shown ath the 2013 GSDCA national.

I am looking for a junior's home for her.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Wesson is doing well and will be returning to me this spring for conditioning. She will be shown ath the 2013 GSDCA national.
> 
> I am looking for a junior's home for her.


That's really awesome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hoping I can find that home for her. I would like her within 3-4 hours (at the most) so I can continue to show her until she's finished, but she is not going to be bred. The breeder and I would like her to find a home where she can be an only dog or only live with one or two others, instead of having to live in the packs that we have.


----------

